# Noni juice anyone?



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hubby bought a bottle of Noni juice and wants me to give it a try. His boss has been taking the juice for two months and claims it has made a vast difference in his health. Hubby drank it before he had apherisis last time and it may have affected his platelet count. Has anyone else tried Noni juice and it you have, did you feel any positive effects on your overall health?

Thanks!

~Punkin


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've never even heard of it.


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 4, 2007)

I have not tried it nor have I heard of it before, but to be perfectly honest I'm skeptical of any "miracle cure" like this. I strongly suspect a lot of the recovery people experience from drinking new juices or taking supplements is caused by two things: Other steps they are taking at the same time to improve their health (i.e. more exercise, more fruits/veggies overall) and the strong psychological desire for improvement (i.e. mind over matter).

IF "Noni Juice" was indeed a miraculous cure for any ailment, it would've been studied up the wazoo and written about in reputable medical journals. If there is no scientific research to back up your husband's boss's claims...I'd stick to less expensive OJ.


----------



## Risible (Dec 4, 2007)

Ella, before you start taking it, you should do some research (try the National Institutes of Health website) to see what, if any, side effects this concoction has. Check specifically if there are any contraindications to medication you take; your pharmacist may be able to answer questions on that.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 4, 2007)

We used to have a guy around here who pushed this stuff heavily. It's often sold by MLMs whose eye is on the bottom line, and based on the things I've read, they'll claim just about anything to sell it. 

Ella, I agree with Risible on doing the research. There seems to be quite a bit about it online. Here's a little:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/noni/AN01074


> There's no evidence that noni juice reduces cholesterol. Noni juice, which is made from a fruit (Morinda citrifolia) grown in the Asia-Pacific region, has gained popularity as a tonic for everything from arthritis and depression to heart disease and cancer. But there is insufficient reliable data about its effectiveness in treating any of these conditions.
> As with many fruits, the noni fruit is a source of vitamins and minerals, as well as antioxidants. Antioxidants appear to protect the body from age-related changes and certain diseases. Although the juice has an unpleasant taste and odor, it is generally safe to drink. However, noni juice is high in potassium. For this reason, it should be used with caution — if at all — in people with chronic kidney disease or who take potassium-sparing diuretics, angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors or angiotensin II receptor blockers (ARBs) because it could cause dangerously elevated blood levels of potassium (hyperkalemia).


From here (emphasis mine):



> *Regulatory warnings and safety testing*
> 
> In August 2004, the US Food and Drug Administration issued a warning letter to Flora, Inc. for violating section 201(g)(1) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (the Act) [21 U.S.C. § 321(g)(1)]. Flora made twelve unfounded health claims about the purported benefits of noni juice as a medical product, in effect causing the juice to be evaluated as a drug. Under the Act, this necessitates all safety and clinical trial evidence for the juice providing such effects in humans. [17]
> *The FDA letter also cited 1) absent scientific evidence for health benefits of noni phytochemicals, scopoletin and damnacanthal, neither of which has been confirmed with biological activity in humans, and 2) lack of scientific foundation for health claims made by two proponents of noni juice, Dr. Isabella Abbot and Dr. Ralph Heinicke[18].*
> ...


http://cbs2.com/goldstein/Noni.Juice.Tahitian.2.513423.html
http://headaches.about.com/cs/alternative/a/noni_juice.htm


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've heard of it and to me it reminds me of your typical 'snake oil'. The magic potion to cure everything. You'll lose weight, lower your cholesterol, improve eyesight, grow hair, have more energy, better sex drive, cure cancer, make the blind see, people in wheelchairs walk...you get the idea. How can one thing amazingly cure everything? They're selling, but I ain't buying!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your responses. When any one product makes so many claims to improve health, I approach it skeptically. I have read a few reports on Noni juice that were not very encouraging, so that is why I posted a query here. Hubby seems convinced that the stuff is good because his boss is so happy taking it (he consumes a few ounces daily). I think I will get hubby to read a bit more on the substance before he becomes enamored with it because he wouldn't want to damage his liver.

~Punkin


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is a freaking pyramid scheme. Sure, berries and the antioxidants they carry are great for you, but just eat some blueberries.


----------

